
Ask HN: Why are we building self driving cars to navigate based off human signs - vincefutr23
Instead of building self driving cars to visually read stop signs and see other cars with computer vision, why don&#x27;t we put some sort of chip in signs, lane markers etc that are inexpensive and designed to be read by machines? Would cut down on the difficulty of the problem in my opinion and increase safety
======
Piskvorrr
"Inexpensive" is really an understatement when talking about replacing the
entire, worldwide sign and lane marker infrastructure (nb with something
that's orders of magnitude more issue-prone than current solution). Who pays
for that? What if a state/country says "we don't care about your active signs,
WONTFIX"?

Worse, "can't see stop sign" is currently easy to spot and debug; in your
proposal, this would require retooling the world over.

------
javierluraschi
1958 "self driving" car:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKOdux6Gjno&feature=share](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKOdux6Gjno&feature=share)
\- There is really nothing stoping someone from taking a different approach to
driverless cars. Smart highways is not a bad idea at all. In the same way we
have a carpool lane, one could provide a driverless interstate lane that is
faster and more efficient by equipping this lane with a guiding system.
#hyperlane

~~~
douche
A guiding system? Might we say that such a system is "on rails?"

 _ducks_

------
rcfox
What happens when you come across a sign that doesn't have a special chip?

How many stop signs are there in the world? That almost sounds like a Fermi
problem...

------
saluki
What if a sign or chip gets removed/knocked over . . . or swapped out
maliciously . . . sounds more dangerous.

